# New Hedgehog-- Ride Home



## tfair3 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm getting my first hedgehog this Saturday. We are driving to my breeder, who lives about 45 minutes to an hour away, and she's giving me the hedgehog with all the supplies I need, including the cage. I was thinking I could just put my hedgehog in the cage for the ride home, but do you think I need something else to carry her in?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hard-sided pet carriers are preferred for safety. Also, emergency workers are trained to look for those carriers, not for various cages, boxes, or snuggle sacks that may be holding an animal. With that amount of distance I would encourage you to get a small animal hard-sided pet carrier. You will be using it again for any car trips or vet visits throughout its life as well.

You can check Craigs List Pet section to see if you can find one cheaper than in the stores, check thrift shops as well.

Congrats on your new addition!


----------

